# American Idol "Results" 5/14/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well here we go..

Group song time.

Ford video time.

Ugh performance by Fantasia. I never liked her, I thought she was always screechy. I guess she thinks she is James Brown.. 

Results time.

David A's return home video package. Baby David's mom is a MILF! 

Showing a video package of what it would be like if David A was voted off? 

Now its Syesha's turn. So far both have cried so now will Cook? I never understood girls crying when they meet someone famous. It's funny. OK David Cook cries... check..

Finally results after the break.

David Archuleta and David Cook are safe.

Syesha is going home, not a shock.


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Well here we go..
> 
> Group song time.
> 
> ...


Good lord! That was awful. James Brown had talent-no comparison.

Looks like it will be the two Davids. No surprise this year. We could see this coming weeks ago.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Loved the look on Simon's face during that mess of a performance by Fantasia. Did Fantasia win one season? Or was she a runner up? Either way, that wasn't a good example of the "talent" that AI finds!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

wooh said:


> Loved the look on Simon's face during that mess of a performance by Fantasia. Did Fantasia win one season? Or was she a runner up? Either way, that wasn't a good example of the "talent" that AI finds!


She won season 3 I believe.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> She won season 3 I believe.


You are correct. I vividly remember not being a fan of her that season, and that hasn't changed since. (I also remember people here saying how I was nuts for not liking her.)


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Wow, Fantasia was awful!!! (I never did like her, but she seemed extra awful tonight). She reminded me of Chris Tucker's character in 'The Fifth Element':


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, I'm going out on a limb now and predicting that David will be the next American Idol.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Everyone saw this coming, but still...damnit.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> Wow, Fantasia was awful!!! (I never did like her, but she seemed extra awful tonight). She reminded me of Chris Tucker's character in 'The Fifth Element':


OMG HAHAHA that is Fantasia!!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Doesn't matter, She and David C will have bigger success than David A.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

That was an exacta box you could have picked two months ago. Syesha clearly knew she was done.
Damn, she is hot though.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> That was an exacta box you could have picked two months ago. Syesha clearly knew she was done.
> Damn, she is hot though.


She knew she couldn't break into the top 2. She is hot with her hair straighten.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Doesn't matter, She and David C will have bigger success than David A.


Dont underestimate David A.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jpwoof said:


> Dont underestimate David A.


:down::down::down::down:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, I'm going out on a limb now and predicting that David will be the next American Idol.




David A sucks more and more every time I see him. Thanks AI for showing him butchering "Imagine" at his "homecoming". I think I liked when he sang it on the show, I don't know what the hell I was thinking. As usual he managed to take the melody and turn it into something completely different.

I really hope David Cook wins. I am so sick and tired of that retarded Archuleta. Syesha deserved to go to the final.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Doesn't matter, She and David C will have bigger success than David A.


+1

I predict Archuleta will become the biggest joke of an AI winner ever if he wins. But what the hell do I know.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

MickeS said:


> +1
> But what the hell do I know.


:up:


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

You all disappoint me. I thought there'd be 20 pages of how much David Archuleta sucks by now. 

Don't be surprised if he wins. And if he's successful afterword.

I'm sure David Cook will be successful too. Not so sure that Syesha will be... unless she racks up a Tony award or something.



Fantasia was an utter mess.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Philly Bill said:


> You all disappoint me. I thought there'd be 20 pages of how much David Archuleta sucks by now.


I'm trying!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Philly Bill said:


> Don't be surprised if he wins. And if he's successful afterword.
> I'm sure David Cook will be successful too. Not so sure that Syesha will be... unless she racks up a Tony award or something.


I think Archulooney will win. But I'm not too sure about being successful.

He's got a great voice but I'm not sure he can do much more than sing and once his dad is out of the picture, which you know will happen sooner rather than later, I'm not sure he will be able to handle his career.

And maybe I'm overthinking it but I just can't figure out what his fan base will be. Who will buy his CDs or go to his concerts? The 13 year old girls will drop him like a rock once he's no longer on the show. But maybe if he gets some Disney work he can keep that going. I can't imagine who else will buy his music. If he can manage to hang in there until he's in his late 20s he might be able to pull off a Micheal Buble type career. He's got the voice for that and the old ladies will go crazy over him. Who knows?

David Cook will do better getting second place anyway. He'll be fine with Archuloopey winning. Cook has got it made and he knows it.

As for Syesha, I think you're right. She's Broadway-bound after the tour.
.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

MickeS said:


> +1
> 
> I predict Archuleta will become the biggest joke of an AI winner ever if he wins. But what the hell do I know.


A bigger joke than Ruben Studdard? Taylor Hicks?

To be the biggest joke will take some work. I don't know if Baby David is up for it.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> And maybe I'm overthinking it but I just can't figure out what his fan base will be. Who will buy his CDs or go to his concerts? The 13 year old girls will drop him like a rock once he's no longer on the show.


Again, you guys are underestimating the loyalty of 13-year-old girls.

I *still* love the folks that I loved at 13. It gets imprinted on your DNA or something.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Lori said:


> Again, you guys are underestimating the loyalty of 13-year-old girls.
> 
> I *still* love the folks that I loved at 13. It gets imprinted on your DNA or something.


Really? Because I'm _so _over the Bay City Rollers...



--Debbie

P.S. For the record, I never loved the Bay City Rollers -- I just pretended to so I could fit in better with the other 13 year old girls. Truly.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

MickeS said:


> +1
> 
> I predict Archuleta will become the biggest joke of an AI winner ever if he wins. But what the hell do I know.





Lori said:


> A bigger joke than Ruben Studdard? Taylor Hicks?
> 
> To be the biggest joke will take some work. I don't know if Baby David is up for it.


There's just something about Baby David (part of it being his dad, but just a general sense of what I've seen this season), if - IF - he decides to stay in the music business, I can see him becoming the male equivalent of Brittney or Lidsay or something like that. He just seems like a massive meltdown waiting to happen.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Lori said:


> Again, you guys are underestimating the loyalty of 13-year-old girls.
> 
> I *still* love the folks that I loved at 13. It gets imprinted on your DNA or something.


you are right! cant find the research now but there's something about that age brain imprinting stuff for life and it's easier to remember then


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Lori said:


> A bigger joke than Ruben Studdard? Taylor Hicks?
> 
> To be the biggest joke will take some work. I don't know if Baby David is up for it.


Hey now, I l ike Taylor Hicks. Well, I like his early "career" blues stuff. I disliked his new CD after Idol. Oh well. Yes, one trick pony, but I liked the Pony.

I want David C to win. He should win. He is the better performer. But that being said, David A may may be better suited to the shlocky finale songs than David C.

What will be interesting is that I think the demographic voting for both Davids is similar. It should be a tight race.

Go David! er.... Cook!!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Lori said:


> A bigger joke than Ruben Studdard? Taylor Hicks?
> 
> To be the biggest joke will take some work. I don't know if Baby David is up for it.


I think if he and his dad really put in an effort, they can do it.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

You guys are nuts - David A's a kid - David C is a man. I think we should wait until David A is through puberty before we shovel the dirt on his singing grave.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Another thought - if Syesha's fans are simular to David A's (they are both in high school) - is it a stretch to think the he may do better then the other David in grabbing her voters?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

stevieleej said:


> AI absolutely needs to drop the opening group song. It was brutal watching David C singing it and doing the dance steps.


it's sad when the best thing about the show is the ford commercials 

as opposed to all the other shows where they cut off the judges, why didnt they ask silly questions etc to stretch it? But dragging each person out like that was painful to watch. You could say ryan was trying to stretch as much as he could.

will someone in this thread tell me that fantasia was fantastic because we FF it after just 2 seconds. Wanted to give her a fair chance. Where specifically can one hear her songs because i sure dont hear them. (yes i'm drawing a comparison to my rap questions)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

stevieleej said:


> AI absolutely needs to drop the opening group song. It was brutal watching David C singing it and doing the dance steps.


This was the second best part of the entire episode- David C. just enjoying the heck out of the junior high dance steps in the cheesetastic group sing.


newsposter said:


> will someone in this thread tell me that fantasia was fantastic because we FF it after just 2 seconds. Wanted to give her a fair chance. Where specifically can one hear her songs because i sure dont hear them. (yes i'm drawing a comparison to my rap questions)


You'd better drag that puppy out of deleted items, because as mentioned upthread, Simon's face while watching that display was the best thing about the episode, and even the season. His look of disgusted amazement was spectacular.










And rewatch Syesha's singout- she stopped singing way before the singing stopped. Either the background vocalists were carrying that last note or it was prerecorded.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Ugh, Fantasia looked pretty horrific. The song was stupid, the dancing was stupid, the hair was ugly and the outfit was pretty bad. In what world did something think that was a good thing? 

As said above, the look from Simon was great. 

I didn't like the hood rat the first time around, and didn't appreciate her this time.

Syesha should have done a shout out to Lloyd Webber and asked for a job.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I will be extremely annoyed if David A wins. He needs to lose, and he needs to be booed while he loses.  And then his father needs to lose his temper and start something over it, and then Simon Cowell needs to punch out the father, while David cries like the baby he is.


----------



## dba62 (Sep 2, 2005)

Magister said:


> Ugh, Fantasia looked pretty horrific. The song was stupid, the dancing was stupid, the hair was ugly and the outfit was pretty bad. In what world did something think that was a good thing?
> 
> As said above, the look from Simon was great.


Isn't Fantasia the biggest AI joke of all time?


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

dba62 said:


> Isn't Fantasia the biggest AI joke of all time?


Why? I think she sold more than Ruben and Taylor. And didn't she get a Tony? I might be mistaken on all points. 

I really didn't like her in the AI season she was in. But I thought she was entertaining in last night's show. Not that I would buy the song, but she was fun to watch.

I also think people are projecting onto Simon's look.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

NJChris said:


> I also think people are projecting onto Simon's look.


Watch it again, and wait for the look he flashes Randy after she is done singing.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Really? Because I'm _so _over the Bay City Rollers...


I still love Chicago, Bread, the Partridge Family (at least for nostalgia sake), and - yes - even the Carpenters - all imprinted on my teenage old brain! I also have fond memories of going nuts for Donnie Osmond and Barry Gibbs...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Doesn't matter, She and David C will have bigger success than David A.


"Mmm Bop" made Hansen quite a bit of money. Same demographic.

Frank"


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> OMG HAHAHA that is Fantasia!!!


Actually she looked more like Heatmiser to me.

And, AI is really started to wear thin on me!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Fantasia was completely boring to me, and so I FF'd through her by using the 30 sec skip. At each 30 sec interval, her music sounded like the same exact boring stuff as 30 secs prior.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

timckelley said:


> I will be extremely annoyed if David A wins. He needs to lose, and he needs to be booed while he loses.  And then his father needs to lose his temper and start something over it, and then Simon Cowell needs to punch out the father, while David cries like the baby he is.


Unless there's something in the contracts they sign against it, I would be willing to bet that if David A loses that papa nutjob will be suing AI - because they restricted access right before the finale, because... whatever - he's probably already got a lawyer working on it just in case.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

susani8 said:


> Barry Gibbs...


His he married to Sally Fields?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought Fantasia was brilliant. 
Now THAT was a hot tranny mess complete with Ikette backup singers and dancing. FABULOUS!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I was a big Fantasia fan the season she won -- but was really turned off by the performance last night. I hated that she had totally changed from that thin little fighter with heart and soul singing beautifully to some tarted up false image of what we are suppose to admire in singers today.

She lost me as a fan in this one performance.

Barbeedoll


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Fantasia reminded me of one of the Zombies from "28 Days Later", last night.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The worst thing that could happen to David A is to win American Idol, his father will try to control the heck out of him which will probably give the poor guy a nervous breakdown, and not to mention give him a bad reputation in the business as someone who is hard to work with. I hope that isn't the case, but it just seems like it from what I have read.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> The worst thing that could happen to David A is to win American Idol, his father will try to control the heck out of him which will probably give the poor guy a nervous breakdown, and not to mention give him a bad reputation in the business as someone who is hard to work with. I hope that isn't the case, but it just seems like it from what I have read.


It'll be hard for David's father to control the heck out of him because AI will already own him for the next year or so, at least through the tour and first album. With so much control coming from two different directions, poor David might just explode into a million pieces.

Which might be kind of fun to watch, actually.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I told my wife that Fantasia's "duet" sounded and looked like a domestic dispute in the projects on welfare check day.

:down:


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> You'd better drag that puppy out of deleted items, because as mentioned upthread, Simon's face while watching that display was the best thing about the episode, and even the season. His look of disgusted amazement was spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that look on simon's face is priceless


barbeedoll said:


> I was a big Fantasia fan the season she won -- but was really turned off by the performance last night. I hated that she had totally changed from that thin little fighter with heart and soul singing beautifully to some tarted up false image of what we are suppose to admire in singers today.
> 
> She lost me as a fan in this one performance.
> 
> Barbeedoll


this is exactly how i feel. i love fantasia's voice, and she absolutely deserved to win. she has a macy gray vibe to her voice... it's unique...

but that song was an absolute trainwreck. shouting... the song sucked, the dancing sucked, the outfit sucked, the hair sucked... it's too bad, cuz i think she is good.



dba62 said:


> Isn't Fantasia the biggest AI joke of all time?





NJChris said:


> Why? I think she sold more than Ruben and Taylor. And didn't she get a Tony? I might be mistaken on all points.


well, she's actually been quite successful. her debut single hit #1 (the AI winner song), her debut album went multiplatinum and hit #8 the first week. she has #1 singles on the R&B charts. she's been nominated for at least 4 grammys. she's super successful on broadway, i don't think she won a tony, but her show has had record numbers in attendance. she has a lifetime movie about herself ( kinda lame, but hey... it's $$$), and she's just been casted for the movie rendition of the broadway rendition of the color purple (which is obviously a rendition of the original movie, which was based on a book) for her same role as on broadway.

I would say after carrie underwood and kelly clarkson, she's #3 most successful idol contestant. even ahead of hudson.

i hope her other songs is not of the schreeching variety.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> I would say after carrie underwood and kelly clarkson, she's #3 most successful idol contestant. even ahead of hudson.


I like Fantasia but haven't thought much of the music she has put out - and I would have to disagree with that statement. There's no counting out Hudson until her CD comes out and we see if it is a success or a flop.

I also have the impression that Daughtry has sold more than Fantasia has - and Clarkson has sold more than Underwood - but someone would have to get the numbers to verify that... actually - that would be interesting to see what the real sales numbers are on former idol contestants thus far.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> I told my wife that Fantasia's "duet" sounded and looked like a domestic dispute in the *projects on welfare check day*.
> 
> :down:


Now, that comment was just WRONG!


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I like Fantasia but haven't thought much of the music she has put out - and I would have to disagree with that statement. There's no counting out Hudson until her CD comes out and we see if it is a success or a flop.
> 
> I also have the impression that Daughtry has sold more than Fantasia has - and Clarkson has sold more than Underwood - but someone would have to get the numbers to verify that... actually - that would be interesting to see what the real sales numbers are on former idol contestants thus far.


Top Selling American Idols


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> that would be interesting to see what the real sales numbers are on former idol contestants thus far.


Love it when someone (me) answers their own question:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-selling_American_Idol_alumni

US Sales only of top albums not including EPs or singles.

1. Kelly Clarkson
2. Carrie Underwood
3. Clay Aiken
4. Daughtry
5. Ruben Studdard
6. Fantasia
7. Kellie Pickler (that's shocking to me!)
8. Jordin Sparks
9. Josh Gracin (that's also shocking - who knew he was even recording?)
10. Bo Bice


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> I told my wife that Fantasia's "duet" sounded and looked like a domestic dispute in the projects on welfare check day.
> 
> :down:


I don't care who you are, that was funny right there... And yes, that was offensive... but funny.

:up:


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Another thought - if Syesha's fans are simular to David A's (they are both in high school) - is it a stretch to think the he may do better then the other David in grabbing her voters?


Are you saying Syesha's fans are in high school, or she is? Because she's 21.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

At this point, I sort of hope that Baby David wins - solely because I can't wait to see how the AI folks would spin the inevitably utterly wretched and unmarketable CRAP that he produces for that mandatory first album. You really want to see PsychoControlFreak Daddy hit the ceiling and go running for a lawyer? See what happens when the AI folks start making the decisions regarding Baby David's album. It would be the ultimate in _schadenfreud_.

And I think they should keep the cellphone records of the folks texting in their votes for Baby David. Each such vote should compel the voter to purchase one song from Baby David's AI album from iTunes. Anyone texting more than 10 votes should also be required to pay to see him headlining a concert tour (not the AI group tour). More than 20 votes and the voter must turn over all current and future earnings to me, because such an individual should be deemed incompetent to handle his or her own finances.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

KyleLC said:


> His he married to Sally Fields?


 I don't think so... He was the very cute lead singer of the BeeGees!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

thudtrain said:


> It'll be hard for David's father to control the heck out of him because AI will already own him for the next year or so, at least through the tour and first album. With so much control coming from two different directions, poor David might just explode into a million pieces.
> 
> Which might be kind of fun to watch, actually.


Not for me- I went from disliking him to feeling sorry for him.

Who else do you know that was a phenomenally gifted singer with a wretched control freak father, who was made to perform like a trained monkey throughout his childhood, and who behaved as if he was socially stunted until he was 30 years old?

Not that Baby David is nearly as gifted a talent as Michael Jackson, but there are similarities.
I hate to see anyone crash and burn like that.


----------



## dba62 (Sep 2, 2005)

NJChris said:


> Why? I think she sold more than Ruben and Taylor. And didn't she get a Tony? I might be mistaken on all points.
> 
> I really didn't like her in the AI season she was in. But I thought she was entertaining in last night's show. Not that I would buy the song, but she was fun to watch.
> 
> I also think people are projecting onto Simon's look.


Just because she is friggin' horrible.

To be fair I only watched 30 seconds before I vomited and hit the FF button, so maybe she is really good.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

susani8 said:


> I don't think so... He was the very cute lead singer of the BeeGees!


Zoom!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

dba62 said:


> To be fair I only watched 30 seconds before I vomited and hit the FF button, so maybe she is really good.


I hope you didn't vomit on your remote control.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

dba62 said:


> Just because she is friggin' horrible.
> 
> To be fair I only watched 30 seconds before I vomited and hit the FF button, so maybe she is really good.


I couldn't tell if she was dancing or just afraid of the rats. Maybe she was having flashbacks.

Half-retarded illiterate single mom is the role model I want for my young daughter.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

aindik said:


> Are you saying Syesha's fans are in high school, or she is? Because she's 21.


Both - I guess I was off a few years - thanks for the correction.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Magister said:


> I couldn't tell if she was dancing or just afraid of the rats. Maybe she was having flashbacks.
> 
> Half-retarded illiterate single mom is the role model I want for my young daughter.


Yikes!! A tad harsh, no?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I like Fantasia but haven't thought much of the music she has put out - and I would have to disagree with that statement. There's no counting out Hudson until her CD comes out and we see if it is a success or a flop.
> 
> I also have the impression that Daughtry has sold more than Fantasia has - and Clarkson has sold more than Underwood - but someone would have to get the numbers to verify that... actually - that would be interesting to see what the real sales numbers are on former idol contestants thus far.


if you look past the record sales, and look at the cumulative career... up to this point... i'd say fantasia is more accomplished than daughtry. i think daughtry is and will continue to be the bigger commercial success when it comes to music, but up to now, fantasia has had the better career.

and i'm not counting jen hudson out either... but up to now, fantasia has her beat... though the oscar makes it really close.

aiken... he's been pretty successful... and he's in spamalot now, which might throw him up a notch.. but fantasia has proven her worth on broadway... i put aiken 5th, ahead of daughtry.

but in the end, when they are all retired, i think it goes carrie, kelly, daughtry, fantasia, hudson, and aiken. (i bet syesha makes some noise when all is said and done, as well.)


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

also, people may not like fantasia... but you can't argue with the career... 

though, i'll say again, she stunk it up bad last night.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

She stank so much that even though I FF'd through that smell, I still had to follow up with air freshener, and even then I had to air out the TV room for about an hour afterwards.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Magister said:


> I couldn't tell if she was dancing or just afraid of the rats. Maybe she was having flashbacks.
> 
> Half-retarded illiterate single mom is the role model I want for my young daughter.


I don't think she won "American Role Model".


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

timckelley said:


> She stank so much that even though I FF'd through that smell, I still had to follow up with air freshener, and even then I had to air out the TV room for about an hour afterwards.


At least you didn't vomit like dba62 did.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> At this point, I sort of hope that Baby David wins - solely because I can't wait to see how the AI folks would spin the inevitably utterly wretched and unmarketable CRAP that he produces for that mandatory first album. You really want to see PsychoControlFreak Daddy hit the ceiling and go running for a lawyer? See what happens when the AI folks start making the decisions regarding Baby David's album.


...which is pretty much well within their (well, the recording company's, anyway) rights - all of the contestants have to agree to something like that when they apply to enter in the first place.

Also, while I am aware that the winner is guaranteed a "recording contract", I don't remember anybody saying anything about being guaranteed that an album would be released - and certainly there's no rule that says that his would have to be released before any of the other finalists. Wasn't Clay Aiken's first album released before Reuben Stoddard's?



> And I think they should keep the cellphone records of the folks texting in their votes for Baby David. Each such vote should compel the voter to purchase one song from Baby David's AI album from iTunes.


If he does win, how soon before somebody claims, "Looks like votefortheworst.com has its first success"?

-- Don


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

susani8 said:


> and - yes - even the Carpenters -


What do you mean "even the Carpenters"? 

Karen Carpenter had a smokin' voice. One of the best in pop music history IMO.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> If he does win, how soon before somebody claims, "Looks like votefortheworst.com has its first success"?


He was always championed by the judges on the show. That would automatically disqualify him as a votefortheworst success.


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 17, 2004)

susani8 said:


> I don't think so... He was the very cute lead singer of the BeeGees!


The point was that his name is Barry Gibb (not Gibbs) and hers is Sally Field (not Fields)


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Magister said:


> Half-retarded illiterate single mom is the role model I want for my young daughter.


I don't care who you are, that right there is just funny.. made me LOL:up:


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> Love it when someone (me) answers their own question:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-selling_American_Idol_alumni
> 
> ...


The best of the wikipedia page is below that. William Hung is just below Bucky Covington and above Blake Lewis.bahaha!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think judging the success of AI on whether they've done well on Broadway is an odd choice. To me they are trying to generate a pop/rock star of which only Kelly, Carrie, Daughtry qualify at this point. In some ways that first post idol album is not a good judge since people just buy it cause they were on Idol plus they aren't often making the music they really want to.

Josh Gracin has been a fairly common site on the country charts and video channels so as for finding a pop star I'd count him above Jennifer Hudson who I'm not sure has even released an album. Fantasia has been a failure if you assume that her first album sales are mostly from her AI followers.

Perhaps we need a "Find the next Broadway star" show or perhaps this show is already that.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> What do you mean "even the Carpenters"?
> 
> Karen Carpenter had a smokin' voice. One of the best in pop music history IMO.


I always love to hear from a fellow Carpenters fan!


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

dmlove51 said:


> The point was that his name is Barry Gibb (not Gibbs) and hers is Sally Field (not Fields)


AHH, so I'm slow


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Karen Carpenter was awesome.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Indeed she was. 

I hearted Karen Carpenter.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> What do you mean "even the Carpenters"?
> 
> Karen Carpenter had a smokin' voice. One of the best in pop music history IMO.


+1000


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

When Jerry Garcia died, he woke up and found himself on a stage on which a number of instruments were set up. A door offstage opened and in walked Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Brian Jones, John Lennon, Otis Redding and Buddy Holly.

Each musician picked up his favorite instrument and began tuning up.

Jerry walked up to Jimi and said, "Man, so this is what heaven is like."

Jimi looked at him and said, "Heaven? You think this is heaven?"

At that moment, Karen Carpenter walked in, took her seat behind the drums, and called out, "Okay guys, 'Close to You.' One, two, three, four!"


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

So it wasn't heaven *until* Karen got there?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

dmlove51 said:


> The point was that his name is Barry Gibb (not Gibbs) and hers is Sally Field (not Fields)


Thanks.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Love it when someone (me) answers their own question:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-selling_American_Idol_alumni
> 
> ...


You sleep on the power of country music. Baltimore's No. 1 station for many years has been a country station.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ACE and one other contestant were on Bones this week...so you never know where you will land..maybe even on reality network doing the AI new show!


----------

